# Gyuto 250 mm



## abm1086 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi everyone

My first knife that I am happy with result.
Gyuto 250/50/3.2 mm
1095 steel Ebony/Laurel Burl Stabilized Handle


----------



## kbright (Jul 13, 2020)

Very nice photos. And very nice fit and finish. Is the blade polished to a mirror finish?


----------



## abm1086 (Jul 13, 2020)

kbright said:


> Very nice photos. And very nice fit and finish. Is the blade polished to a mirror finish?


Thank you very much ,
yes the plan was mirror finish, but I get it not perfect, Get some scratches with 5000 grid Sandpaper, don’t know why , maybe not clean work surface, next time i want to make other way, less sand paper and more buffing wheel


----------



## kbright (Jul 13, 2020)

Some people prefer a more textured finish so food does not stick to the blade. 
But a very elegant 250/50.


----------



## Danzo (Jul 13, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 14, 2020)

Wow, this is very clean. Thanks for sharing!


----------

